# What’s Primer Sealant? And Why is it On Some of My Commercial Ammunition?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/04/daniel-zimmerman/489678/

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Mar...dium=AFF&utm_source=170901&rid=12&WT.tsrc=AFF


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I like my ammo to have primer sealant and if possible also case neck sealant since I "horde" large quanties of ammo.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Awesome. I didn't know they sold this stuff in a nail polish bottle.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Isn’t it nail polish?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Isn't it nail polish?


yeah, but with a Macho name, manly color and free mansplaining.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> yeah, but with a Macho name, manly color and free mansplaining.


That's what I thought,,


----------

